# Excessive licking



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

So, Luna is a little lickmeister. I come home, and she's all over me, licking every bit of skin that she can get at. I thought it was funny as a young pup. We'd be in class and the trainer would come up behind her and pet her on the head, and Luna would start licking the air. I get out of the shower, and she attacks my shins. We're on a walk and she walks comfortably, then my leg gets too close so she attacks it once more with her tongue. it doesn't bother me so much, but it does bother other people, family and friends. And...it's weird.

Just wondering, is there a reason for her excessive licking? Anyone else have a dog that licks too much?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My rescue is a licker too. I actually like it, but it does annoy other people. I can't get her to stop doing it. I tried bitter apple, chili powder, corrections, ignoring etc etc and she still does it. I don't think it's something she will outgrow. She is exactly like yours. She licks EVERYTHING. When she's getting scratches or praise, she licks the air like a little furry snake tasting the air. Even inanimate objects aren't safe....she licks furniture, walls, carpet, tile, grass, trees, her crate, doors, rugs.... It's never ending. 

Shower licking is her favorite. She camps out and watches me in the shower. The second I come out, she attacks my legs and toes with her scratchy cat-like tongue until she's satisfied. She's also gotten really good at sneak attack lickings. When you least expect it...BAM! She'll get your cheek, lips or ears. Every night before bed, she sits on my feet and gives me a good grooming before drifting to sleep. Another favorite of hers is the "drive-by licking." She'll be walking to her food bowl or going to pick up a toy and any exposed skin that is in her path gets a casual drive-by lick 

I have a feeling it might be due to her excessive anxiety (at least in my case). She was neglected and abused by previous owners. As a result, she has some abnormal coping mechanisms. I think licking is just one of them that allows her to self-soothe and calm herself. Maybe a bit like a toddler or baby sucking on a pacifier to self-soothe. My licker also whines excessively and paces. She's a leaner as well and likes to rest her paws on my feet whenever she is sleeping. I think she likes to physically feel others near her. Probably had something to do with being neglected and taken from her mother/siblings too early when she was a puppy


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

My girl isn't so bad with the inanimate objects. It's mainly just people that she's interested in. It's more funny than anything else, but she's really compulsive about it. Just wanted to know if anything medically could be wrong with her. I keep forgetting to mention it to my vet.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

k_sep said:


> My girl isn't so bad with the inanimate objects. It's mainly just people that she's interested in. It's more funny than anything else, but she's really compulsive about it. Just wanted to know if anything medically could be wrong with her. I keep forgetting to mention it to my vet.


Does she have anxiety? I am considering medication options for my rescue to help reduce her anxiety. After consulting behaviorists, trainers and vets, medication is our next option.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

She doesn't seem to. She's a bit weak-nerved, but I wouldn't describe her as anxious. I guess my best bet is the vet.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like this article because it gives you multiple causes, but it can be a little overwhelming. A vet would be a good place to start 

Some others:
Is Your Dog Licking or Kissing? - Page 1
Does Your Dog Lick You Too Much? How to Stop Excessive Dog Licking | 123-pet.com
How to Stop Excessive Licking
Article
Merck Veterinary Manual

Snipped from Merck Vet Manual:
Compulsive licking has the following necessary condition: licking in excess of that required for standard grooming or exploration. The following condition is sufficient: licking in excess of that required for grooming or exploration that represents a change in the animal’s typical behavior and interferes with other activities or functions (eg, eating, drinking, playing, interacting with people) and cannot easily be interrupted. The sufficient condition describes the characteristic manifestations of all obsessive-compulsive disorders (OCD): repetitive, out-of-context behaviors that are not interrupted by conventional stimuli (social or gustatory) for more than a short period, and that consistently interfere with the animal’s ability to engage in what were formerly normal behaviors for that age and species. This form of licking can be directed at self (grooming) or toward floors, shiny objects, etc (exploratory). More extreme behaviors are associated with compulsive licking than with excessive licking, which may be just a subset of OCD (see below). It is not clear if the forms of the OCD are indicative of varying neuroanatomic or neurophysiologic pathogeneses. It is also possible that compulsive licking and excessive licking are merely 2 recognizable points on a continuum. Diagnosis of OCD is usually made only when the condition is fully developed—early stages are understudied. Compulsive and excessive licking are also seen in cats.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have you tried training her not to lick???


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> have you tried training her not to lick???


Yeah, she knows "leave it" really well for most things. If I tell her to "leave it" when licking, she'll stop, look at me, then resume licking on another part of my body. Would you recommend another command to stop the licking?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have a Dachshund that licks everyone. She doesn't lick us, except in the AMs when she wants out. Or if we hold her for no reason.
When company comes that's all she wants to do. She's a sweet dog but licks them constantly. It drives them nuts and we have to put her up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if it were my dog i would say "no" or "stop that".
you can use any command you want it's the action
you take after the command is given. 



doggiedad said:


> have you tried training her not to lick???





k_sep said:


> Yeah, she knows "leave it" really well for most things. If I tell her to "leave it" when licking, she'll stop, look at me, then resume licking on another part of my body. Would you recommend another command to stop the licking?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if it were my dog i would say "no" or "stop that".
> you can use any command you want it's the action
> you take after the command is given.


"No" does the same thing with her. She stops momentarily, then resumes elsewhere. I've never used "stop that". I'll keep at it fora bit, maybe she'll stop eventually, lol!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's probably the best plan of action, just wait for her to stop. lol.



k_sep said:


> "No" does the same thing with her. She stops momentarily, then resumes elsewhere. I've never used "stop that". I'll keep at it fora bit,
> 
> >>>> maybe she'll stop eventually,<<<<< lol!


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Eh, her licking doesn't bother me; it drives other people batty. It's kind of funny when people are scurrying away from my dog in the hopes of not getting licked. Is it wrong of me to laugh? Perhaps, but it's still funny!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

k_sep said:


> Eh, her licking doesn't bother me; it drives other people batty. It's kind of funny when people are scurrying away from my dog in the hopes of not getting licked. Is it wrong of me to laugh? Perhaps, but it's still funny!


LOL!! I think it's hilarious too when she chases them with her licks, but I act like I'm mad 
If it really is annoying someone, I put her in her crate. That's the only solution I found so far


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> Does she have anxiety? I am considering medication options for my rescue to help reduce her anxiety. After consulting behaviorists, trainers and vets, medication is our next option.


Have you tried natural things before going to medication? Food changes can help. I have a foster that is doing really well on Springtime's Stress Free Complex. Kaiser is a pretty anxious dog (constant high pitched whining and barking when anxious) and I gave him a dose before class last night and the instructor asked if I had a different dog. I might start him on it daily and see if it helps.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Have you tried natural things before going to medication? Food changes can help. I have a foster that is doing really well on Springtime's Stress Free Complex. Kaiser is a pretty anxious dog (constant high pitched whining and barking when anxious) and I gave him a dose before class last night and the instructor asked if I had a different dog. I might start him on it daily and see if it helps.


Unfortunately yes...we've exhausted our natural options. Calming sprays, collars, scents, thundershirt, supplements etc all made no difference in her anxious behavior like pacing, whining, and excessive licking. I'm gathering info on medical intervention to see if it's worth it to go that route.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

My Gracie is an excessive licker also. She only licks me though not objects. I've spoken with a behaviorist about this and she said it's a form 
of an obessssive compulsive disorder. 

Gracie knows leave it, no, stop and don't touch very well but it means nothing when she starts to lick me. I don't like it and want to stop it but 
nothing worked until I sprayed lemon juice on my hands and arms. 
It hasn't stopped completely but she is getting better. 
I was also told that they could transfer the licking to other objects if not 
allowed to lick what they mainly want. So far she has not licked anything else. Gracie is also a rescue dog and separated from her mother and siblings at a very early age. I often wonder if that is the cause. 
She has no anxiety issues and is very stable in her personality. She is very sweet and loves everyone.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

At least in my case, I think it's definitely because of what she's been through so I don't fault her too much. We work on it a lot, but it's come to a point where hardly anything makes a difference which is why we are looking into medical interventions. Holistic treatments, corrections and training haven't made a bit of difference. Every behaviorist, trainer and vet has said that she is a very anxious dog due to her troubled past. Hopefully there is a medicine or treatment that will help with her symptoms. I just feel so bad for the little dog being under so much stress all the time... It can't be good for her overall health and wellbeing


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> At least in my case, I think it's definitely because of what she's been through so I don't fault her too much. We work on it a lot, but it's come to a point where hardly anything makes a difference which is why we are looking into medical interventions. Holistic treatments, corrections and training haven't made a bit of difference. Every behaviorist, trainer and vet has said that she is a very anxious dog due to her troubled past. Hopefully there is a medicine or treatment that will help with her symptoms. I just feel so bad for the little dog being under so much stress all the time... It can't be good for her overall health and wellbeing


Well, you obviously care a great deal about your dog. At the very least, she obviously has a very loving owner! I hope you find something that works out for your girl, and hope that you keep us updated.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

k_sep said:


> Well, you obviously care a great deal about your dog. At the very least, she obviously has a very loving owner! I hope you find something that works out for your girl, and hope that you keep us updated.


Thank you for your kind words. I'm hoping and praying that one day she will be symptom free. That would just be such a huge weight off my shoulders. I'll let you guys know how it goes! Thank you!


----------



## Mikek3111 (Mar 22, 2017)

qbchottu said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I'm hoping and praying that one day she will be symptom free. That would just be such a huge weight off my shoulders. I'll let you guys know how it goes! Thank you!


I know it’s been a while but did you ever get to the bottom of this? Sadie is driving me potty with the constant licking. Every time I move, if there is exposed flesh she licking, also furniture, duvets, pillows etc


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Obsessive compulsive disorder is seen in both people and animals. For instance, the person who cannot stop washing their hands. Or continuously returning to the house to make sure the stove is off. In pet parrots, some will pluck from their body every single feather they can reach. Some dogs, for instance, cannot stop chasing their tails or will lick themselves until they get sores which they continue to lick. https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/obsessive-compulsive-disorder-in-animals/ 

In humans, OCD is classified as a personality disorder. 
https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/topics/obsessive-compulsive-disorder-ocd/index.shtml

A bit of prozac or zoloft often works very well for people and animals. Its a brain chemistry imbalance that can be adjusted. Its certainly worth a try.


----------

